# Adamantine and Nibbles, with addtion to come soon



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Admantine is Shirley's and Adamant's girlie; she is due to pop any hour now. She made a lovely big nest ball, and Nibbles is following her around closely so I'm sure she's close. Of course, I know there's a fair chance that I'll find a pile of bloody nesting and nothing else, but, hey, we'll see what we see.

Addie is a marked beige tricolour and Nibbles is long haired marked beige tricolour. She is about 12 weeks old, Nibbles is well over a year old. She has pretty nice ears compared to most of the meeces I have. I don't know if it shows in the pix, but I can see the individual lumps in her tummy.

The lovely Addie



The mousie construction zone



The two of them


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

She's lovely! And that is a big bellyful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm very excited about this litter. I had thought I was losing the bold markings in my tri line, and I'm so happy to have found out I can recreate it! I really appreciate getting feedback on my posts, so, thak you, Julia.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo... can't wait to see this litter!

And Adamantine is a beauty, she has very pretty eyes 

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

In the pic where she's standing, you can see her nipples. This is very indicative of babies coming _tonight_!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yessiree Bob!!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

awww thay are so cute very nice mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She threw an even dozen! They are a good size for all that; nice full milk bellies. Addie didn't even try to bite me when I gently lifted aside some of the nest. Last night she looked like she was going into labor, the belly had dropped a bit and loooked tighter and smaller. I gave her some new material to add to the nest ball both last night and just now, and when I go back up she gets some Cheerios dipped in yoghurt. Nibbles looks completely unconcerned at this point. Some of my males stay in the nest more than the does do, at least in my yellow tris. I try distract girlies that are close to their delivery or just delivered with treats or fresh nest material before I poke around in the tank.

I'm so relieved and happy; I'm always nervous with first time mousie moms.

I was just looking at the lst picture I posted yesterday; I didn't notice until now how high on the head Addie's ears are; may she's part bunny!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol i see what you mean they are high up on her head but so cute looking


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like I have a new Easter Mousie. Nibbles father had ears just like that, so it's no mystery where they came from. If I were showing I'd get laughed right off the floor.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

See, those would be fabulous ears for a show rat  Lovely shape and carriage.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Really? I know even less about show ratties than I do about mousies.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

awww maybe you have made a new breed called bunny mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a count of ten nice sized babies when I looked today. They were wiggling vigorously yesterday and today, which made it hard to get a good look yesterday without touching them, and I didn't want to do that with a first time mother.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

wow love these .. 
i dont know anything about tri genetics! would all the babys be tri coloured from two coloured tri parents?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They should all be tricoloured, but some of those may not have much contrast in the markings. A couple may be bone and beige, or beige and coffee. Every once in a while I get lucky and have a litter that's all nicely marked with bold patches. Two of Addie's sisters are with Adamant, they are marked black tri carriers, and I expect them to be about half tri .


----------

